
Nihilist Dad Jokes - ohjeez
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/nihilist-dad-jokes
======
zck
I feel like these don't work well because the punchline comes in the middle of
the joke. Let's try rearranging some:

> Why did the scarecrow win a prize? For years, he rotted, until he was
> forgotten. He was outstanding in his field.

> How does a penguin build a house? Like all animals, it is an automaton,
> driven by blind genetic imperative, marching slowly to oblivion. Igloos it
> together.

> I don’t really like playing soccer. Like all of humanity, I pretend to enjoy
> things, and others pretend to care about my charade. I just do it for kicks.

> You hear about the moon restaurant? If you eat there, you forfeit your life,
> which would make no difference to the universe as a whole. My rating: good
> food, no atmosphere.

I think they read better this way.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
> _I feel like these don 't work well because the punchline comes in the
> middle of the joke. Let's try rearranging some:_

You just don't understand which part is the punchline. The entire standard
joke is the _setup_ , and the nihilist addition is the punchline. Your
versions completely mess that up, doing exactly the thing that you complain
about. :\

------
beaconstudios
Nihilist Dad (Jokes) is an oxymoron because most people grow out of this sort
of shallow nihilism before they hit 18.

Some of the jokes are kinda funny though.

~~~
ironmagma
Coming from the opposite perspective, some of us grow into nihilism as it
offers a retreat from the natural implied significance of every aspect of
life, as it is stressed to young people.

------
monadgonad
The straight punchline to the first one is completely wrong. It's because he
was out standing in his field.

------
chasingthewind
These are dark...almost Solomonic.

"Meaningless! Meaningless!" says the Teacher. "Utterly meaningless! Everything
is meaningless."

A lovely little chasing after the wind :D

